# How much did your rig cost?



## Pc_Pimp

Just wondering, how much everyone on the forum has spent on there rig?

I'll let you guys know how much i spend on mine in a few weeks when i get it built


----------



## The_Other_One

Right at $1000 for the desktop.  Laptop was $700 close to 2 years ago.  Macintosh was a gift to me last year


----------



## g4m3rof1337

little over $1500


----------



## burnitdown

$750


----------



## jp198780

g4m3rof1337 said:


> little over $1500



u paid $1500?

from the look in ur sig, just by lookin at it, it doesnt really look like thats worth $1500  , but iunno  ....

Optiplex 110 - $75 (had a 5.12GB HD, 256MB RAM when i got it)
Optiplex 240 - $40  
Latitude - $202 wit shippin on ebay
Inspiron - $178 wit shippin
Solo - $175 i think, really wasnt worth $175, should've kept lookin, came wit a case though....


----------



## Bobo

The computer itself cost $400, but all of this computer stuff was about $800:
A64 3500
1GB DDR2-800
Gigabyte S3G
Hiper 580W modular
Creative Audigy 4 Pro
DVD/CD burner with Lightscribe
Logitech MX5000
19" LCD
X-530s
upgraded cooling


----------



## Froboy7391_99

*Already Owned*
CAD$2700 for my Dell D610 Laptop(amazing warranty, already put over $2700 in repairs)
CAD$2000 about 5 year ago for my P4 2.6 Ghz, 512mb Ram, 64mb Video Card
CAD$50 for my P2
CAD$600 for my state of the art P1 back in the day
*Upcoming*
CAD ~$200 for my dual 700mhz Pentium3 Xeon setup
USD $850 After MIR for the one in my sig


----------



## footballstevo75

$215
for my desktop in sig
windows xp
monitor/mouse/keyboard
ALL included


----------



## Ramodkk

Original cost $350, added gpu and psu for a total of $550.............yet. (lol)


----------



## RyanAndrew88

My current build: 1000
My next build: 1100ish


----------



## wicked859

around 1000 (the rig in my sig)


----------



## Geoff

Mine was around $1,520. (not including monitor).


----------



## PabloTeK

Just short of £650 for the Sig Rig.


----------



## the_painter

$800 in sig


----------



## diduknowthat

g4m3rof1337 said:


> little over $1500



wow i agree with jp198780, that rig doesn't look like a 1.5k rig  

Anyways, my rig...

FIC K8-800T motherboard
AMD 64 2800+
1GB DDR400 ram
160GB SATA harddrive
80GB ATA100 harddrive
x850pro AGP 256mb DDR3 primary graphics card
fx5500 PCI 128mb DDR secondary graphics card
Antec SP500
Powmax case
DVD Burner (forgot brand)
MDMM Predator 5.1 soundcard

cost about 750 total 2 years ago


----------



## mrjack

Around 500-600€.


----------



## apatel9

The computer I am in the process of building should run about $1100, but I am waiting till end of Jan. now for Intel processors to go down, suppose to be a huge price cut coming according to people on tomshardware.com. Hopefully, the R600 will be out by then, but its very unlikely (one can always hope though).


----------



## ETSA

1700.00 with monitor and tax and desk.


----------



## Yo-Yo

Mine totals to about 290. Its the pc in my sig. 470 with the stuff in the parenthesys.


----------



## lunchboxx

mine was about 1690 including monitor, mx518 mouse g15 keyboard and zalman heat sink x.x

Lunch


----------



## Motoxrdude

$650, the one in my sig
Edit: whoops, not in my sig.
x2 3800+
1gb ddr2 667
x800gto
320gb sataII hdd
350watt psu (29A on 12v+ rail)


----------



## ChickenWing

Alot


----------



## Tri·Gon·Jin

My recent build from two years ago cost about $1500. My next one im currently making will be around $2500-$3000


----------



## Pc_Pimp

For my custom rig in my sig about $800. But i only paid for $600 of it, got the case and power supply for christmas and my dad bought the GPU for me


----------



## Shane

Lmao....

mine cost £500 which is around $979.....Its a Hp 

That was 3 years ago by the way.


----------



## joeswm8

sub $950, the one in my sig.
its awesome...


----------



## the musicman

the pc in my sig cost £1400.


----------



## joeswm8

the musicman said:


> the pc in my sig cost £1400.



no way

thats a rip off to the max


----------



## sk8Bass420

Wow, some of you guys have been here so long but have low end rigs. I just finished building my first computer today, took 4 days and 1800 minus monitor. YOu guys are poor.lol just playin


----------



## leetkyle

£850 or there so.


----------



## Shane

joeswm8 said:


> no way
> 
> thats a rip off to the max



Please note he could have purchased that some time ago....and everythings expensive in the uk anyway


----------



## Ben

Around $600 I think, hope to upgrade soon, for what I want will cost me around $2000 with vista.


----------



## investorofmercy

Around 1400 for everything in my sig....+ Shipping!  lol


----------



## mega10169

$550, but it was a gift 4 years ago. Next one, which I'm ordering in a few days is about $1500.


----------



## Yoonsi

About NZD$1,100, which I think is about $660USD


----------



## Core2Conroe

$2128.99 with software...

PSU I'm looking at getting:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817128006


----------



## kof2000

$1750


----------



## hpi

2300 something but in canadian dollars and everything all added up together with tax and such and an owning moniter and a 7.1 suroound sound system


----------



## Core2Conroe

who makes your PSU?? I can almost guarentee that if you upgraded your PSU you would see MUCH more performance from your PC


----------



## hpi

Core2Conroe said:


> who makes your PSU?? I can almost guarentee that if you upgraded your PSU you would see MUCH more performance from your PC



You talking to me? If so than fk ya. My rig is wayyy underpowered and it's not running how its supposed to be.

Im gonna order a new one maybe next week or in 2 weeks.

I think im gonna go for this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817341002


----------



## Core2Conroe

you have PM about off something offtopic...


----------



## belfong

1800€ is the total cost of my current rig...


----------



## OvenMaster

I paid $500 for the original PC and CRT monitor. I brought in some parts from my old machine (fans, modem, keyboard), got an LCD monitor and new mouse, added RAM, a new PSU, an OEM copy of XP... so far, then, the total cost for mine has been US$945.  One day, I will build a PC from scratch and save a bit.
Tom


----------



## Grey410

Original Rig w/X1900XT 512mb = $1448
Monitor 37" = $800
X-FI = $106
8800GTS = $406 - $30 MIR = $376

So total cost of rig now = $2730.  

This doesn't add in cable runs, dvi cables and wall mounts etc...


----------



## ducis

my current was 750 can my next will be a R600 on AM3 quad core im getting sometime in Q3 this year it'll be 1800-1900 for everything


----------



## joeswm8

firsttimebuilder said:


> my current was 750 can my next will be a R600 on AM3 quad core im getting sometime in Q3 this year it'll be 1800-1900 for everything



i wouldnt count on that being 1800-1900


----------



## sk8Bass420

$6700 thats what my nieghbor paid for his 2 months ago and thats why i build a computer and just finished.


----------



## joeswm8

6700???

what the heck is in it? specs? whered he get it from?


----------



## Shane

joeswm8 said:


> 6700???
> 
> what the heck is in it? specs? whered he get it from?



Lol good question....sk8Bass420 are you sure you didnt accidently add an extra 0 to the end?....did you mean $670?


----------



## Yoonsi

I would love that much money to spend on a computer   Although I can think of many other practical uses too...


----------



## Geoff

Yoonsi said:


> I would love that much money to spend on a computer   Although I can think of many other practical uses too...



I hate spending more then  1K on a computer, IMO it's a waste of money after that.


----------



## Rambo

$1100 (ish). But this was back in August 2006.


----------



## easyshare123

My computer was £499 last year from packard bell,
The lappy was £399,

Cheap but brilliant pieces of kit.

People slate the celeron processor..I cant see why i have never had any problems and they both run like dreams!

Dan


----------



## sirmixalot42691

About $700 summer of '06 (components only). With everything else it was about $1100.


----------



## spanky

About $4000 including Keyboard, mouse, and monitor.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

$1600 $1500 after MIR


----------



## Archangel

erm..   My current pc..   
CPU     220 euro
RAM     130 euro
Grafics  350 euro (each)
motherboard 120 euro
PSU      150 euro
case     80 euro
Monitor  170 euro
keyboard 65 euro
mouse     80 euro
Joystick   100 euro
Audigy 4   80 euro
HDD         90 euro
Fan's &lights & front panel  80 euro
-------------------------
so total    2065 euro total.

plus the 900 euro on speakers and Amplifier connected to it.    

damn.. when I look at it now.. I think this might have been a bitt very expensive..


----------



## ducis

joeswm8 said:


> i wouldnt count on that being 1800-1900


what do you mean????????


----------



## Boomer

just under 2,000 for everything for me.


----------



## Pyrodog783

$815


----------



## joeswm8

firsttimebuilder said:


> what do you mean????????



i mean dont count on it being 1800-1900 for a AM3 quad and R600 and the supporting parts


----------



## ducis

well a R600 is coming out with a lower end, midrange, and high-end R600 but do you really think I wont be able to get a quad core


----------



## SimpleSimon

$400, bought it off a friend . Upgrading soon though.


----------



## joeswm8

firsttimebuilder said:


> well a R600 is coming out with a lower end, midrange, and high-end R600 but do you really think I wont be able to get a quad core



it really depends.  i am guessing the AM3 (which will require a very expensive new motherboard and hot off the press CPU) will be quite expensive at release, as the 1000 buck intel quad is now (the QX6800 or w/e).  but you can easily get a Q6600 (will be 530 by summer) and evga 680i (probably 220-230 by summer) and easily get a mid R600 2GB ram etc. for that range.  i would take the intel route versus the very new AMD route


----------



## liquidshadow

We wont know until it comes out.


----------



## Pr0

Paid 2.6k including the 22" widescreen 5ms Acer LCD monitor


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> Paid 2.6k including the 22" widescreen 5ms Acer LCD monitor



 

I paid a bit under $2K when I had the E6300 @ 3.13, 2GB DDR2-900, 320GB HD, 8800GTS, 680i motherboard, Lian-Li Case, 22" Acer 5ms LCD.  How long ago did you buy that again?


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-];571316 said:
			
		

> I paid a bit under $2K when I had the E6300 @ 3.13, 2GB DDR2-900, 320GB HD, 8800GTS, 680i motherboard, Lian-Li Case, 22" Acer 5ms LCD.  How long ago did you buy that again?



the day core 2 duo came out in the market. it was sold out right after it came out i was one of the few who was lucky.


----------



## Geoff

That was back in the summer/fallish of last year right?  Still seems like a good chunk of change.  How much did you spend on the monitor, since we have (had) the same one?


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-];571319 said:
			
		

> That was back in the summer/fallish of last year right?  Still seems like a good chunk of change.  How much did you spend on the monitor, since we have (had) the same one?



356 including tax


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> 356 including tax



Where did you get it from?

Im not sure if you have the same one I do, but I have the AL2216W.  I bought it a month or so ago from Circuit City for $289.99


----------



## jimkonow

in my sig....free. i get parts from people who throw their machines away =P


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-];571325 said:
			
		

> Where did you get it from?
> 
> Im not sure if you have the same one I do, but I have the AL2216W.  I bought it a month or so ago from Circuit City for $289.99



I have the same version and i bought it from the same company. But i bought it like 1 month ago. WOW we have the same monitor !!!! but the damn tax was too much for the monitor it was like 300 for the monitor and 56 bucks for the tax


----------



## joeswm8

jimkonow said:


> in my sig....free. i get parts from people who throw their machines away =P



like did you go around asking people for old machines? cause thats a pretty nice system, i want to know how you did it


----------



## Pr0

The parts for my system now cost $2,179.80 including shipping in newegg. Not including the lcd monitor!


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> The parts for my system now cost $2,179.80 including shipping in newegg. Not including the lcd monitor!



but how much are they charging for the x1900XTX now?


----------



## joeswm8

here is a future build i am planning for beginning of summer.  however in three months when i buy it the parts will change greatly by then and prices will go way down. how low do you estimate this could be in 3 months?

P-HDD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822136012 - $219.99
2xS-HDD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148140 - $89.99
RAM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145034 - $264.00
Mobo - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813188009 - $249.99
CPU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819115003 - $316.00
GPU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130072 - $579.99
Case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133154 - $149.99
PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817341002 - $164.99
DVD D - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106027 - $18.99
DVD B - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827106055 - $36.99
OS - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16832116175 - $139.99

Total= $2319


----------



## CharmPeddler

current Desktop is at 700 ish and laptop (in sig) is at 3300$. planning on selling desktop and spending 1200$ to build a new one sometime soon


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Well, my Compaq was originally about $600, my old video card was $80, my new video card was $160 ($130, selling my old one....), the new mobo was around $80, the new cpu cooler was $50, the GPU cooler was $40, the chipset cooler was $20!, my old sound card was $60 (free with gift card), my new sound card is $120 ($20 with a gift card...) and my RAM, in total was about $160.......  So how much was that?

$1230..... Wow, I've wasted a lot of money......

Actual money spent:  $1180......

This is depressing..........


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-];571370 said:
			
		

> but how much are they charging for the x1900XTX now?



$340.00 now and i bought it for 400.00 last 6 months


----------



## stiffdogg06

My Rig In My Sig totaled around $660 shipped to my door step.  This is without a monitor and OS.


----------



## CopperHead4750

$2000 including my monitor, keyboard, & mouse.


----------



## nffc10

Probrably about £700 in all.


----------



## Shane

nffc10 said:


> Probrably about £700 in all.



what is your system specs m8?

Ive never seen them listed in your siggy


----------



## fastdude

Thread resurrection! Sorry, was that spam ?


----------



## voyagerfan99

fastdude101 said:


> Thread resurrection! Sorry, was that spam ?



Well, since you did it 

I spent about $800 on my new rig.


----------



## jhooga

i spent about 1200 overall including monitor


----------



## Mez

Gots mine for Phr33!

Except, payed $107.92 for a Dell IN1901 18.5 1366x768 monitor

$25.99 for PCI Ati Radeon x1300 (Although, I am running it on the stock PSU, I think it's being underpowered, not seeing much improvement on it.)

$4.99 for some Coby Speakers

$20.99 for a Dynex Multimedia Keyboard + Mouse set =P


----------



## Compequip

I spent just over 2K for my system.  i7 920  that's with tax and o.s.


----------



## Drenlin

Including shipping:
Win7 Pro Retail- $30 
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB- $65
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus- $26
HP 1270i Retail- $30
HP vs17E (1280x1024, 8ms)- Free
AVC 80CFM PWM fan- Free

[NZXT M59
Antec Truepower New 550W]
Total $110

[Athlon II x4 635 + Asus Radeon HD4350
Ripjaws DDR31600 7-8-7
Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4] 
Total $328

*Total- About $590*

I had a bunch of rebates too, roughly $100 worth, but I couldn't use them because I have no idea where I'll be living when they come back. 

Still, I got some steals in that. If I bought all of that at regular price it would have been about $740, plus another ~$40 in shipping, not counting the OS. Win7 pro retail is usually $300...


----------



## mx344

About 700

Put 400 into it.

Looking to make a new rig when bulldozer come out.


----------



## fastdude

Gonna spend about £400, if I can less, on my new rig in February. I have a 1024 x 768MB LCD for free, and kb/mouse. Need windows, will have to get it


----------



## Aastii

lol @ the thread bump 

Initially 3 years ago it was ~£600 not including peripherals, over those years I've spent about £250 a year on it on average, though most of that was this year what with rebuilding my system in February, having my hard drive fail and doing a graphics card upgrad


----------



## voyagerfan99

I think I spent in the $800 range this last year building my current rig (in sig)


----------



## Benny Boy

$770.
For what you can see, a cooler, and another 16gb ssd that I'm about to put in.


----------



## linkin

I can't remember, probably too much and about to buy more stuff


----------



## BillOhio

All told, maybe about $1,900 with the monitor and peripherals.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just priced out what I want to upgrade my rig with and it's another $750 or so


----------



## fastdude

I just need some dough.


----------



## Russ88765

Though it would have costed more when I started, at this point I spent $360. At this point the estimate to finish my current build is roughly $1200. Might cost less if I can take advantage of Christmas sales, so i'm waiting till then to make my next purchase.


----------



## PurpleSnow

*money well spent*

I totaled out at $1500 for desktop wich Ive been building and changing for the last 12 years 
My netbook toped out at a measly $350 plus the upgrades (memory and external DVD)
I love my machine


----------



## salvage-this

When I built mine it cost me about $600.  With all of my upgrades I have put into it I might be over $1200.


----------

